# 2008 Nerve XC 5.0 was ihr davon haltet?



## Racerbike (18. Dezember 2007)

hallo zusammen,

da ich neu in diesem forum bin und ich mir gerne ein canyon kaufen will, 

bräuchte ich einmal eure erfahrung/meinung zu dem 2008  Nerve XC 5.0 was 

ausstattung und was ihr von den komponenten haltet.

link: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=47#ausstattung

was ich bis jetzt weis, ist das die scheibenbremsen bei fahrräder brutal packen und ich schon meine abflüge damit gemacht habe  

wäre super wenn ihr mir da ein bissel weiterhelfen könntet und ihr eure 

meinung postet

g jan


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Dezember 2007)

Sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, Ausstattung ohne Schwächen. Schönes Radl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (18. Dezember 2007)

Kann ich nur zustimmen. Wenn du nicht so viel Kohle hast kann man das Xc4.0 auch absolut empfehlen. 
Die wichtigsten Sachen sind gleich, und die anderen unwichtigen Teile sind halt keine Topmarken aber qualitätsmäßig absolut zu empfehlen.

Geht halt viel um´s Gewicht...
Falls du relativ neu anfängst, braucht man ja auch einiges an Ausrüstung,.... 

Was hast du eigentlich so damit vor?


----------



## Racerbike (19. Dezember 2007)

Mit meinem alten Rad bin ich quer durch den Wald, Steinbruch gefahren.
So nach dem Motto such dir deinen Weg selber.
Normale Wege er weniger.

Jo ein bissel Ausstattung soll auch noch dazu kommen, aber das kauf ich ab und an mal dazu.

Was meint ihr lieber normale Pedalen, doch er Klicks oder beides in einem?

"Ich bin noch nie mit Klicks gefahren und höre immer nur das sich die MTB damit auf die Fre... legen" 

@tschobi Nerve XC 4.0 ist in meiner Größe XL erst im April verfügbar. 

Naja und solange wollte ich nicht warten


----------



## tschobi (19. Dezember 2007)

Racerbike schrieb:


> Was meint ihr lieber normale Pedalen, doch er Klicks oder beides in einem?



Glaubensfrage!!

Ne, aber mal im Ernst, da wirst du 100 verschiedene Antworten bekommen. ;-)
Da hilft einfach mal beide, bzw alle drei Systeme ausprobieren.


----------



## tschobi (19. Dezember 2007)

Falls es dir hilft kann ich dir sagen wie ich es mache:
=>ESX, also nicht ganz dein Einsatzgebiet.

Ich fahre zwei verschiedene!

Im bikepark/oder *sehr *schwieriges GelÃ¤nde oder Winter => Plattform ohne Klick




Auf Touren und "normale anspruchsvolle Trails" oder lange Bergaufstiege mit Kombipedalen:




Meine "Holde" hat auch super Kombipedale mit SPD System auf nur *einer *Seite
http://cgi.ebay.at/D10-Magnesium-Do...5996896QQihZ001QQcategoryZ81675QQcmdZViewItem
Das tolle an denen ist, das sich das Klicksystem automatisch nach unten dreht, dh. man steigt in schwierigem GelÃ¤nde immer automatisch auf die Flat Seite. Einfach super.
Das ist bei den meisten nicht so! Einfach nur super. Haben wir da glaube ich fÃ¼r 35â¬ ersteigert. DafÃ¼r echt Spitze.
Von nur Klick halte ich nichts, aber ich fahre ja auch kein Marathon oder sowas.

Ein Tip noch: Auf keinen Fall Shimano Kombipedale. Die sind total fÃ¼r die Tonne. Ein Kumpel hat die auch=> kann man wirklich nur eingeklickt fahren...

Das nur als kleine Anregung....


----------



## TTW Kubi (19. Dezember 2007)

Racerbike schrieb:


> Mit meinem alten Rad bin ich quer durch den Wald, Steinbruch gefahren.
> So nach dem Motto such dir deinen Weg selber.
> Normale Wege er weniger.
> 
> ...



Vor der Frage stand ich auch  . Ich hab statt dem 4.0 dat 5.0 genommen, zwei Tage später war es da!!  170,- Ocken mehr, dafür aber jetzt schon fahren  . Letztes WE die ersten zwei Touren in den Wäldern unternommen (60 und 65Km), tiefen Schlamm und grobes Gelände gefahren, echt goil, Mtb gefällt mir  . Hab mich 3 mal leicht hingelegt, aber Kollege meinte dat gehört zum Mtb fahren, besonders als Neuling . Bergab hab ich aber noch schiss in de Buxe  , aber ich lerne. Jetzt hab ich die 10.000 Rennrad-km für dieses Jahr voll gemacht (+3.000 Lauf-Km), hinzu kommen dann jetzt noch Mtb Km  .


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab das XC 4. Nur wegen Vorbau Syntace und den Laufrädern hat sich für mich nicht gelohnt. Hab da lieber einen individuellen Laufradsatz für mich ausgesucht. Das XC 4 ist auf jeden Fall ein geniales bike...allerdings bei mir mit einigen Macken bei der Auslieferung (Vorbaugewinde defekt, Dämpferventil schlecht erreichbar in L etc.)..das muss man in Kauf nehmen.
Alternativen gibt es aus meiner Sicht nicht fürs Geld. Die Lackqualität ist nach 8 Monaten Erfahrung allerdings mangelhaft.


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Dezember 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.at/D10-Magnesium-Do...5996896QQihZ001QQcategoryZ81675QQcmdZViewItem


Genau die würde ich auch ich empfehlen und auch ich raten von den Shimano-Kombipedalen ab.


----------



## Vriesy (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo !

Ich bin neu hier im Forum, heisse Uwe und bin 31 Jahre alt.

Ich überlege mir mittlerweile ernsthaft auch ein XC5.0 zu kaufen. 

Hast Du mittlerweile zugeschlagen Racerbiker?

Was mich noch etwas unsicher macht ist die anscheinend mangelhafte Lackqualität an den Bikes. Hat sich bei den 2008'er Modellen was verbessert?

Außerdem kann ich mich nicht entscheiden ob weiss oder schwarz  

Schöne Feiertage !!

Grüße,

Uwe


----------



## johnnyg (23. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du dir über die Lackqualität Gedanken machst nimm das schwarze, das hat keinen Lack in dem Sinn.   Das ist ja so Anodisiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racerbike (24. Dezember 2007)

@ Vriesy ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht zugeschlagen...
werde mir es nach weihnachten bestellen und hoffe dann das ich es im neuem jahr habe


----------



## Vriesy (24. Dezember 2007)

@ Racerbike

Ja, so werde ich es wahrscheinlich auch machen. Sind ja "Expressbikes" laut Canyon ca. 2-3 Tage Lieferzeit.

Nimmst Du es in schwarz oder weiss ??


Grüße

Uwe


----------



## Racerbike (24. Dezember 2007)

Da ich die größe XL brauche kann ich es leider nur in Schwarz nehmen.
XL war da anscheind schon Ausverkauf leider  

Naja Schwarz ist ok bei dem Rad, alles einheitlich gehalten ;-)


----------



## [Vale-46] (25. Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe mir das XC 6.0 geholt. Nach den ersten Ausfahrten bin ich total begeistert davon. Das Setup muss ich noch ein wenig ändern (Feintuning). War von Canyon ein wenig zu hart eingestellt. Die vordere Bremse schleift ein wenig. Aber das soll ja wohl normal sein. Ich habe auch erst überlegt mir ein XC 5.0 zu holen. Wollte dann doch aber den "besseren" LRS und ganz wichtig, die FOX Gabel. Also musste doch das 6.0 her.


----------



## Racerbike (26. Dezember 2007)

@ Vale kannst mal ein paar Bilder von deinem prachtstück hochladen? 
Würde das gerne mal in Real sehen


----------



## Racerbike (27. Dezember 2007)

Soooooo morgen wird das nerve xc 5.0 bestellt...

yeah yeah yeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (28. Dezember 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.at/D10-Magnesium-Do...5996896QQihZ001QQcategoryZ81675QQcmdZViewItem



Ja, die Teile sehen sehr gut aus. Der Ordnung halber sollte man aber noch erwähnen das die Madenschrauben ganz schön wehtun können wenn man abrutscht.


----------



## Racerbike (28. Dezember 2007)

so das bike ist bestellt, wird in der 1-2kw geliefert...

naja lieferzeit ist denke ich ok.

ich freu mich sooooooooooooooooo yeah


----------



## rumblefish (28. Dezember 2007)

Racerbike schrieb:


> so das bike ist bestellt, wird in der 1-2kw geliefert...
> 
> naja lieferzeit ist denke ich ok.



    vor 2 Jahren hättest Du 3-5 Monate Lieferzeit gehabt. Da hat sich einiges zum positiven geändert. 

Freu Dich auf Dein Bike


----------



## Racerbike (10. Januar 2008)

So seit gestern habe ich mein bike yeah... 

bilder folgen am wochenende.

aufjedenfall ein geiles bike und die leute bei canyon sind echt top


----------



## Racerbike (10. Januar 2008)




----------



## Moonshaker (11. Januar 2008)

wie goß bist du denn? Ein XL und die Sattelstütze über nem "Meter"   rausgezogen? Das ist ja fast Rennradposition.

NETTES BIKE! 

MooN


----------



## tschobi (11. Januar 2008)

sehr schön, Pedale machst du ja sicher noch Andere dran, oder....


----------



## Racerbike (12. Januar 2008)

@ moon bin 1,91m groß...
die stütze kommt aber noch ein bissel rein ;-)

@ tschobi an das rad kommen noch andere pedallen weis nur noch nicht genau was für welche ich mir holen soll.
kann mich da noch nicht so wirklich entscheiden


----------



## Dr.Slown (20. Januar 2008)

schön!!
habe auch das 5.0 allerdings von ´07.mit fox fahrwerk.
habe mir das teil auf empfehlung gekauft.muss zugeben das das ding der absolute hammer ist, zumindest für mich!!
macht laune!!
bilder wenn erwünscht können folgen.

mfg.
Doc


----------



## Racerbike (20. Januar 2008)

Ja, poste mal paar Bilde von dem 07ner Modell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luki!!! (20. Januar 2008)

ich würd mir für so en teil clickis holen  
des ist meiner meinug nach auch des beste für den einsatzbereich


----------



## Racerbike (21. Januar 2008)

momentan fahre ich noch ohne klicks, bin mir noch sehr unschlüssig


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Januar 2008)

Kauf dir einen Satz billige PD-M 520 und einen Satz gescheite Flatpedals. Fahr beides eine Weile und entscheide dann (ich wechsle immer nach Bedarf). 
Mit den Dingern die du dran hast wird das nix.


----------



## Dr.Slown (24. Januar 2008)

hier ein pic aus dem ´07 katalog.
http://www.canyon.com/download/kataloge07/CANYON_MTB_2007.pdf

werde mal noch eins von mir einstellen,wenn ich die zeit finde.
mfg.
Doc


----------

